# expired fire special offer--ereader clip light for $5 starting @ 6 Central Time



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For a Verso clip light. Check your Fire if interested.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm. . . . . might grab a couple -- not for kindles but for my music stand.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:
 

> Hmmm. . . . . might grab a couple -- not for kindles but for my music stand.


Oh that is a good idea. Hmmm.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Probably this one? http://www.amazon.com/Lightwedge-VR001-110-23-Verso-E-Reader-Light/dp/B007ZYGDLY


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Probably this one? http://www.amazon.com/Lightwedge-VR001-110-23-Verso-E-Reader-Light/dp/B007ZYGDLY


Sure looks like it from the deal on my fire.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I originally had no interest in this, but after some thought, I'm getting one as a Christmas stocking stuffer for my mother to use with my old K3.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I was only able to get one. . . . .


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bah after all that I forgot about it...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the text but didn't have a Fire with me at my SILs....teach me!

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I think they limit you to one each of the special offers, at least that is my experience. Got one of the lights today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> I think they limit you to one each of the special offers, at least that is my experience. Got one of the lights today.


Theoretically, yes. But I got two of the jawbone bluetooth earpieces. No idea how I managed it. Gave one to the Boy and he's happy.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Got one as well, but it took about 5 tries to get it to work. I kept getting the message to continue shopping. Today, for the Same light, you can get one for $30% off, so it costs $10 + including tax. I saw that deal on my K5, so I got one as well. It's good to have extra in case you lose one.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine didn't work that I got with this offer. I also got another one on the 30% off special offers, & that didn't work as well. I haven't had time to replace the 2 batteries in each one to see if that will work. Did anyone else get duds?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm giving mine as a gift, so hadn't opened it.now I may have to try it out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine worked fine. There's a plastic strip you have to pull out so the battery engages.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

They work!!!   It was the clear plastic strips which I did not even notice. Yet, you would have thought that I would, since I would have had to pull the plastic strip on my first one. Thanks Ann!! I'm so excited that work!!!


----------

